# Critical Questions for Critical Skills



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Happy new year everybody.

Would appreciate some answers on the following:

Background: I did my varsity in SA and have done other IT post graduate courses.
Been on a 5 year work permit but moved companies last year without changing work permits .- I will not go through that pain again and my employer is fine with that.

Before moving I submitted my PR application on grounds of a 5 year permit but the sucker seems to take forever and I am afraid that my permit will expire before i get my PR

I work and am qualified as a Senior Business Analyst and therefore have a craving for a Critical Skills Permit.

My questions therefore:

-Can I apply for a critical skills permit while i have a PR application pending
- If yes, do i need to submit a work contract, letters from employer etc?
- If my permit expires before my PR is out, would i be declared undesirable if still in 
the country or do i need to pack up and leave. The word undesirable seriously 
freaks me out. like seriously wtf is that.
- I know my changing of jobs is not ideal without permit changes..but this is a dog 
eat dog society and no one really cares, should i use previous company docs to 
submit or current job?
- I am married to a PR holder and have recently been blessed with a seriously cool 
kid that no govt will part me from. does this with my application in any way.:heh:

Thanks in advance people, longing for a United States of Africa in my lifetime.
Peace.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

- Can I apply for a critical skills permit while i have a PR application pending
_Short answer is No. You have to remain within the conditions of your PR application. If the PR condition is that you must have a specific type of visa to qualify for the PR section you applied for, you not only have to ensure that you remain in that category. Theoretically you may get away with it if DHA doesn't do a thorough check on you_

- If yes, do i need to submit a work contract, letters from employer etc?
_Yes, If you're going to go ahead with either visa types that will be a requirement. _

- If my permit expires before my PR is out, would i be declared undesirable if still in 
the country or do i need to pack up and leave. The word undesirable seriously 
freaks me out. like seriously wtf is that.
_Yes. Remember applying for PR doesn't mean anything until the PR is granted. You still need to be legal through extending your visa. A PR application may even be pending through several visa extensions_

- I know my changing of jobs is not ideal without permit changes..but this is a dog 
eat dog society and no one really cares, should i use previous company docs to 
submit or current job?
_They don't always follow up with employers but if they do, are you willing to risk going through the rejection and appeal process?_

- I am married to a PR holder and have recently been blessed with a seriously cool 
kid that no govt will part me from. does this with my application in any way.
_There's a form you submit to add this into your application. It won't speed it up though._


----------



## cheche564 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi there,

Your answer on question 1 does not make sense. Are you saying I cannot apply for a critical skills permit because my permanent residence application has been submitted? I do qualify for a critical skills permit and am thinking of applying for one while I wait for my PRP because the turn around is quicker.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

cheche564 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Your answer on question 1 does not make sense. Are you saying I cannot apply for a critical skills permit because my permanent residence application has been submitted? I do qualify for a critical skills permit and am thinking of applying for one while I wait for my PRP because the turn around is quicker.


Yes. Being granted the critical skills visa makes your PR application invalid because you will no longer fit the following requirement for that PR category:

A valid *general work visa* for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, if the application is made in the Republic.


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

Just my 2 cents, when applying for a change to critical skills or any other change, you will probably need a letter from your previous employer (the one that the 5 year visa is linked to) stating you will no longer be working there.


----------

